#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  plz advice

## m_agarwal

IT     -NIT Raipur
ECE-NIT, Utterakhand
CE   -IIIT, Kota
IT     -NIT, Patna
IT     -IIIT, Amethi Campus
CS   - IIIIT, Vadodara
IT     - IIIIT, Vadodara
CSE  -IIITDM, Jabalpur
ECE  -IIITDM, Jabalpur
IT    - IIIT, Gwalior
Instrumental & Control - NIT Jalandha
Chemical Engg           -NIT  Hamirpur
Chemical Engg           -NIT  Raipur
ME   - IIITDM, Jabalpur

plz advice in ascending order for choice filling by 12th

Thanks





  Similar Threads: Need advice... Need advice Your advice Ies Advice Advice by Men

----------


## shakir_ali

hello friend I suggest you Chemical Engg -NIT Raipur.

----------

